# Networking in Michigan!



## visualpoetry (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a call out to all Michigan photographers! I think it would be neat to get a group of us together on a quarterly basis (or something) and meet up to discuss the biz. Advertising, websites, products, equiptment, tips and experiences.. you name it! 

NO I'm-better-than-you-attitudes! Beginners and seasoned pros welcome! This is for networking and LEARNING.

What do you all say about gathering in either Genesee or Livingston county? 

If you're interested - either respond to thred or send me an email at...
innovate@jenkniivila.com


----------

